# 2013 Gravid Girls



## Justdragons (Jul 16, 2013)

I know its a little early this year (well it is for me) but i was just seeing if anyone has any girls belly up looking like a sausage full of marbles yet? Post pics of your Gravid Girls..  

So far ive got one mossman stimi who is looking good this season. ill post a pic when she is for sure.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 16, 2013)

I had one girl stimi out for a check other day and as she slid gently back in enclosure I could feel bump bump bump over my fingers... I've got my fingers crossed


----------



## James_Scott (Jul 16, 2013)

No pics yet, but Pilb stimsons are belly up, as is my axanthic het BHP. Keelbacks are mating, but I don't expect anything from them this year and Ackies have been at it for months, but no holding my breath on them either.


----------



## Umbral (Jul 16, 2013)

I've seen my womas at it at least 10 times in the last month, seen stimmies once but that's because they always go into the hide together. Fingers crossed and hope it goes well for everyone.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 16, 2013)

Once belly up... How long before prelate shed... Sry but it's me first season trying to breed


----------



## No-two (Jul 16, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Once belly up... How long before prelate shed... Sry but it's me first season trying to breed




Could be never.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 16, 2013)

I mean as the norm? Rough guess??


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 16, 2013)

Im a first timer too but i think you can calculate the time if its going to happen from the pre lay slough. Best to get a copy of a good species specific book.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 16, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Im a first timer too but i think you can calculate the time if its going to happen from the pre lay slough. Best to get a copy of a good species specific book.



I've read John Weigal book but can neve find rough dates of between belly up and pre shed... Haven't seen mine belly up yet but she don't like the male bothering her no more


----------



## phatty (Jul 16, 2013)

was going to put a pic of the missus but then realized you want snakes pic haha


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 16, 2013)

Do snakes mate while brumating?? If thats the case do lizards do that aswell??


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## phatty (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow 
Nice looking dragon 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 16, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> View attachment 293197



Amazing colour, looks like a very healthy dragon. Leatherback or silk?


Rick


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks 

Rick - she's a hypomelanistic, translucent leatherback.


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 16, 2013)

My pilb is extreeeeeemmerly fat but that's the cause of crickets and woodies she's been at.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 18, 2013)

Now she is doing this and hiding away i should take my male out so he will leave her alone yeah?? Or keep putting him in and out for a week at a time??

Pretty excited this year i could get some action. 


Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Jul 18, 2013)

Lovely little pygmy stimston. Good luck. Hopefully she will produce some nice eggs for you.


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Now she is doing this and hiding away i should take my male out so he will leave her alone yeah?? Or keep putting him in and out for a week at a time??
> 
> Pretty excited this year i could get some action.
> 
> ...



Are you sure she's gravid ? Lol......


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 19, 2013)

I dunno? shoiuld i keep rotating him or is she good to be left alone now... ?


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 19, 2013)

Not a snake but I have my fingers crossed for my bearded dragon


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 20, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> I dunno? shoiuld i keep rotating him or is she good to be left alone now... ?


That is often a sign of a gravid _Antaresia_. Do you see any more mating? If she no longer lets him get in a bit of 'special cuddles', take him out and leave him out. 

My poor Darwin male is no longer getting any action and is now stuck on his own for a long time. He had a very exciting season this year when I introduced him to a good friend's female, only to find out that her snake had been probed incorrectly. Since the brief combat incident, my boy has been extra perky.

Here's a photo of my girl who is ovulating - looks painful!



You can see that the right side of her lower body is much thicker than the left. She should have her prelay slough in about three weeks.

This is the sort of thing that got her into this uncomfortable situation:


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, i used to notice lots of hookups but now she is hidden and he is just mopeing around.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saintanger (Jul 21, 2013)

all 3 beardies are pregnant, have seen coastal pair mating and children's pair mating.

sunny

agro

shorty

this is the male chives






monty and cirus


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work everyone.. still freezing here in Adelaide and most my beardies are still sleeping


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 22, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Nice work everyone.. still freezing here in Adelaide and most my beardies are still sleeping



Yep. Bloody lazy aren't they lol. Mine has been down since April an showing now chance of getting up soon, will hopefully start raising temps starting mid to late next month.


Rick


----------



## congo_python (Jul 24, 2013)

My Blonde Pair still mating this season and the females looking the goods upside down a few times lately, when I open her cage.
Pic's of them mating today after being disturbed.


----------



## isaacb (Jul 25, 2013)

hay my jacky laid 7 eggs on the 23rd


----------



## Sammi (Jul 25, 2013)

Love those blondes congo python


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 25, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My Blonde Pair still mating this season and the females looking the goods upside down a few times lately, when I open her cage.
> Pic's of them mating today after being disturbed.




Can I put my name down for one already?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has answered you or not, but the prelay shed comes before they belly up, they belly a couple weeks before laying. from memory.


----------



## congo_python (Jul 25, 2013)

No they Belly up well before prelay shed.


----------



## congo_python (Jul 25, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> Can I put my name down for one already?


 
Send me your details via PM and I'll add you to my list. No gaurantee's thou as he's only 18 months, but she is a proven breeder with 12/12 good eggs last breeding and the combination of them both has got to be the best Blonde combination I have been working towards now for the last 5yrs as he was the pick of the clutch last breeding and previous breedings ended up all females as pick of the clutch.


----------



## turtle (Jul 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you Congo python. I would also like to be on your list if there is still room for some.

Definately agree they belly up well before pre lay.


----------



## zulu (Jul 26, 2013)

First bhp prelay last night ,looks to have about 4 or five eggs ,was smallest body size of females here.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jul 26, 2013)

congo_python said:


> No they Belly up well before prelay shed.


 I must be doing something wrong, as all my bhp start laying inverted after pre lay shed. Ill have a chat to the girls and tell them to get there act together and stop being lazy


----------



## leamos (Jul 26, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> I must be doing something wrong, as all my bhp start laying inverted after pre lay shed. Ill have a chat to the girls and tell them to get there act together and stop being lazy



I think you'll find womas and BHP generally go belly up later in the reproduction process then stimmies, spotteds and childrens; who often start inverting during follicle development prior to ovulation


----------



## congo_python (Jul 28, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> I must be doing something wrong, as all my bhp start laying inverted after pre lay shed. Ill have a chat to the girls and tell them to get there act together and stop being lazy



Yeah tell em to get their act together and teach them a thing or two at the same time lol.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 29, 2013)

really oh man its been a few years since I tried breeding thanx for correcting me


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 29, 2013)

my gravid girls 










1 girl to go


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 29, 2013)

This girl came out of hiding after 3 months and she is loaded!





Sorry! Ha ha


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome


Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 2, 2013)

Any updates! one of my females has been pushing away my male for a few days.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 6, 2013)

Prelay shed this morning:



Eggs will be on 1 or 2 September with hatching around Halloween (I SO hope!).


----------



## The_Geeza (Aug 6, 2013)

That's nice and early MUM


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 6, 2013)

Not quite a gravid photo..


----------



## bingera84 (Aug 6, 2013)

So far it's looking promising...I have one woma waiting on pre lay shed, one Darwin het who is a big girl I'm not 100% sure of yet as she is big and chunky but just shed so she has been basking a lot more but no belly up action so here's hoping...


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 6, 2013)

snakehunter said:


> Not quite a gravid photo..


That is nice, do you have a comparison photo or is she always that blue?


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> That is nice, do you have a comparison photo or is she always that blue?



Normal


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice as well, I do like the blue in GTP's but that is a nice green and I like the yellow through it.


----------



## leamos (Aug 7, 2013)

Hoping this girl produces the goods, think she may have ovulated over the weekend but only time will tell

Sat (3rd aug)


Mon (5th aug)


----------



## zulu (Aug 14, 2013)

Some gravid bhps not that far off laying


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 14, 2013)

ZULU - did you use the male NT BHP we traded? I used the lil b&w capie this year.


----------



## zulu (Aug 15, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> ZULU - did you use the male NT BHP we traded? I used the lil b&w capie this year.[/QUOT
> 
> I bought that male bhp from jeremy in the NT several years back, not sure who you are ? I use it for mating and the second generation male and females.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 15, 2013)

Put the nest box in today and she liked it:




Eggs should be along on 1 or 2 September.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 16, 2013)

I am breeding Black heads voma variegate coastal olives each year with success, but I must admit that I newer know exactly when to remove mail from female. Anybody have the right answer here?


----------



## zulu (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello our illustrious fearless leader it is good to see you are still live and breathing air still 
I dont think anyone knows exactly when to remove males,i do so in most cases when ive been warming for a week or two and they show no interest.


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably just follicle growth ATM, but hopefully my male will start doing his job, he is not that big(about 4ft)! I see them curled up together in the same hide all the time, but not sure if they are locking up or not. If they were locking up wouldn't they be sitting in more awkward positions rather than just being curled up together? Most pictures I see of snakes mating, they are out of there hides, so do they rarely do it in the hide?


----------



## cement (Aug 17, 2013)

Belly up means nothing. My males lie belly up and so do non gravid females at times!
Not saying that these ones here aren't gravid, but there are definatly better signs to look for.


----------



## fishead (Aug 17, 2013)

That is one magnificent jungle girl you got there leamos!!!
Best of luck with her mate she should make some primo babies.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 20, 2013)

zulu said:


> Hello our illustrious fearless leader it is good to see you are still live and breathing air still
> I dont think anyone knows exactly when to remove males,i do so in most cases when ive been warming for a week or two and they show no interest.


LOL Zulu you have got me again on my superior spelling. Thanks for the answer to my question. lol.


----------



## Kurtis (Aug 20, 2013)

Both my albino darwin pairs layed tonight. Very excited.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 20, 2013)

Like Zulu, I remove the male when she is ignoring him and no longer cuddling up.

congrats Kurtis - mine should go off in a week or two. I hope they are big, healthy clutches for you.


----------



## Kurtis (Aug 20, 2013)

I just got the call they are laid, i wont remove until tomorrow as im away, ill post pics when I get them. By the sounds of it they are big and healthy, which is great as I used a 18 month old male in one pairing.


----------



## orientalis (Aug 20, 2013)

Kurtis said:


> Both my albino darwin pairs layed tonight. Very excited.


CONGRATULATION'S on your first clutches Kurt............I'm eggcited for you.........see mate.........The Proof Is In The Pudding!!!.............All the best with incubation!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 26, 2013)

AAAARGH! The ceramic heat emitter in the enclosure for my gravid girl blew some time in the past day or so. I noticed because she was not in her laying box tonight, but was tightly coiled in the warm floor spot above the emitter for the 'downstairs' enclosure. That made me look at the wall thermometer (only 20 degrees) and I made a quick raid on an empty enclosure. What timing! I am very glad she has the warm spot to hang out on. It provides nice belly heat, but now her top heat will be back in action and the cage warmer. She is due on Sept 1 or 2, so I am monitoring frequently.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 28, 2013)

She's now happy and warm in her nest box - won't be long now!


----------



## Kurtis (Sep 2, 2013)

Any eggs yet pythonmum?

I got two clutches but unfortunately one was all slugs. Could be a number of factors, the male was only 18 months so maybe not viable and I possibly stopped putting him in with the female too early. Either way it was very unfortunate was hoping for some nice stuff from that clutch. 

In the second clutch just candled some of the eggs again tonight and its 15 days in and i can see some movement, its fairly amazing to look at. Getting eggs is a great experience.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Kurtis. She is due yesterday or today and this is her this evening. If she doesn't burst tonight, I don't know how she will hold it in! (Don't know how I will stand the waiting, either!)




Sorry to hear about the slug clutch, but great about the others. It is amazing watching them grow and develop. They really react to light toward the end. When they first poke out their little heads it is magic!


----------



## Jimie (Sep 2, 2013)

both maccies gravid cant wait so excited for my first clutches first time ive bred


----------



## No-two (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's a pretty childreni.


----------



## caleb96 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey  was just wondering is that a Styrofoam box that your using for a lay box for your black headed if so do they work good?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 4, 2013)

yeah I like them I use them for all my girls. I find the substrate stays moist and it holds warmth even though its not near the heat. I find my female bhp likes it a drier mix, and she's always in it.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 4, 2013)

Pythonmum looks like our girls will have the same timing. Yours and mine females are actually siblings. lol


----------



## caleb96 (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay sweet will have to try it out next time i need a nesting box 
Thanks for the reply.

Cheers Caleb.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 5, 2013)

Calypso - Red 50/50 banded Wenlock River Cape York - pre lay slough this morning pic was taken afterwards. expecting eggs around the 28/9 


Medusa - Red reduced pattern Wenlock River Cape York - looking dull and dismal, has about a week before pre lay slough


Katherine female BHP ???still a 50/50 chance she may or may not be.


----------



## congo_python (Sep 6, 2013)

Your attachments don't work.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 6, 2013)

thanx for letting me know I just fixed the photos


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 7, 2013)

Slateman said:


> Pythonmum looks like our girls will have the same timing. Yours and mine females are actually siblings. lol


How many did you get, Slateman? 15 for my girl on the 3rd.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 8, 2013)

31 days after prelay now and still waiting Pythonmother.


----------



## mattG (Sep 8, 2013)

a couple of uncomfortable Stimmies...


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 8, 2013)

Slateman said:


> 31 days after prelay now and still waiting Pythonmother.



You must be absolutely at your wits' end! I imagine it is hard not to check every hour.  I hope she lays soon for you. Mine went 28 days this time, but has been shorter in the past.

That is a very beautiful wheatbelt stimmy MattG. I hope she has a good clutch.


----------



## slide (Sep 8, 2013)

Flaviruthless, thats a stunning animal, it makes me want a beardie. 

My axanthic pinstripe (as seen in the bhp thread) ovulating a few weeks ago, she is now nice & plump and opaque- gearing up for her prelay slough. She was paired up with my pinstripe het boy. Both were bred by Neil Sonnemann in his last season before his retirement. Its her first breeding season and I cant wait to see what I get out of it. 









A shot of her in her prime...and a bit of armhair for good measure. 





Wishing everyone a successful season. 
Aaron


----------



## Slateman (Sep 9, 2013)

You are right python mum. This time of year is exiting for me. First time albino. I have lot of other snakes ready to drop. Some blackheaded pythons and some woma girls are about to drop. but it is first time for my albino girl.
I am sure that all will be just fine.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 12, 2013)

My black and gold girl is coming up to pre lay in the next week or two.
What does everyone use in there lay boxes?


----------



## slide (Sep 12, 2013)

To keep the thread on track I have sent a PM about the layboxes


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 13, 2013)

This girl got sorted on many occasion by my male but don't think she took....oh well next yr....its a bit confusing cause she definitely larger


----------



## congo_python (Sep 13, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> This girl got sorted on many occasion by my male but don't think she took....oh well next yr....its a bit confusing cause she definitely larger



She looks Gravid to me .... can you see the skin between the scales down her lower half ? how long ago did she prelay ??


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 13, 2013)

congo_python said:


> She looks Gravid to me .... can you see the skin between the scales down her lower half ? how long ago did she prelay ??


She shed 12 days ago... But she taking small meals.... Tho I must say she has grown heaps without food during winter and also if I get her out on a flat surface she s very oval from mid down.... I don't know I thought it would be obvious but I take it at times it's not.... If she is they must be small eggs lol


----------



## congo_python (Sep 13, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> She shed 12 days ago... But she taking small meals.... Tho I must say she has grown heaps without food during winter and also if I get her out on a flat surface she s very oval from mid down.... I don't know I thought it would be obvious but I take it at times it's not.... If she is they must be small eggs lol



You may be surprised how well they fit those eggs in... I'm betting she will lay a good clutch for you from the pic you have posted.

BTW she is still an absolute STUNNER of a Wheaty


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 13, 2013)

congo_python said:


> You may be surprised how well they fit those eggs in... I'm betting she will lay a good clutch for you from the pic you have posted.
> 
> BTW she is still an absolute STUNNER of a Wheaty


All other pics of people's stimis r fat lol.... She is far from fat just filled out and grown.... Got me stumped.... Thanks Kirt .... Yes she has darkened a bit with age tho


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah I'd say not to rule her out yet, keep an eye on her and record when she sheds and if she goes well and truly past the number of days till she's supposed to lay then better luck next season.


----------



## leamos (Sep 14, 2013)

Solid ovulation


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2013)

Medusa - Wenlock River Cape York Carpet Pre Lay sloughed just now and with it has had a colour change gorgeous!!


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 16, 2013)

My pilbara Stimsons girl just laid. Im going with maternal incubation this time around and have her lay box at 30c and outside temp 35c. Im not about to uncoil her to count the eggs. Does anybody know if its ok to write up I clutch of eggs in the dse book? Ive always incubated them individually in the past and its never come up.


----------



## slide (Sep 19, 2013)

Thats great!
Im sure the eggs are in good hands. 
Keep us posted on what happens


----------



## slide (Sep 19, 2013)

Fresh skin and the belly is up...signs of good things to come.


----------



## leamos (Sep 19, 2013)

Same girl in #93, now coming into prelay shed


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 20, 2013)

Still no signs like belly up but gets sensitive to touch...any ideas guys to if she is or not?...im stumped lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 20, 2013)

looks like it to me, how long ago did you introduce them? she could be early days yet. I only have Morelia's and Aspidites but I do introductions over a 2 month period and see loads of mating I keep placing them together till there is little to no mating happening or interest in the pairs. you girl could be gravid or she could be earlier like ovulation but something is defiantly happening


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 20, 2013)

They been together on and off all winter... And she lost interest and kept pacing the enclosure so I took him out.... She shed on the 1st of the month :shock:


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 20, 2013)

I've found all mine to have a pre mating shed including males and then the females all have a pre lay shed. if you haven't yet get your hands on the keeping and breeding Australian pythons book it is fantastic and will tell you everything about your animals and when and how long between introduction and egg laying and pre lay slough and egg laying etc. I have a female bhp that was paired May - June last year and did not lay till the 6th November very very odd she should have laid on the 19th September I gave up and to my surprise there she was 2 months later with eggs. the females choose when they lay not the books, the books are there for a guideline. but yes she is definitely gravid just be patient.

if you are still feeding her or have been then she will shed normally anyways, I feed my girls until they have there pre lay slough some wont eat others still will. I have noticed all my Morelia girls have stopped eating which was expected after they had there pre lay slough. I would stop feeding her and see if she comes into a shed, I did however give a small feed to my big girl to kick start her pre lay and it worked next day. 

don't give up hope that shed you witnessed could of been a normal growth shed or a pre mating shed if she hasn't laid yet you will be expecting another one.


----------



## congo_python (Sep 20, 2013)

Middy
Its only day 20....see what happens as it hard to tell from pic's, but my antaresia go any where from 26 days right thru to 31 days. Try to feed her and if she refuses she's probably gravid. 
Cheers


----------



## zulu (Sep 20, 2013)

This one layed a few weeks back and has had the post lay shed ,looks clean now still a bit of scale damage on top of the head from digging and poking about.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 20, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Middy
> Its only day 20....see what happens as it hard to tell from pic's, but my antaresia go any where from 26 days right thru to 31 days. Try to feed her and if she refuses she's probably gravid.
> Cheers


Kirt she been taking small feeds fortnightly but not enough for her to grow this big so fast lol... I've read so many scenarios that I tried the odd feed with the female ...such small fuzzy rats that u don't even notice she has eaten it.... Thanks


----------



## No-two (Sep 20, 2013)

Why aren't you giving her normal sized meals?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 20, 2013)

deleted it cause I realised I know nothing about how big they grow and how much they eat  listen to no two and the others


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 20, 2013)

No-two said:


> Why aren't you giving her normal sized meals?


after reading about females eating while gravid I decided to try her on small feeds and she took with no probs but was worried about over feeding


----------



## hoppy (Sep 20, 2013)

I had one girl stimi out for a check other day and as she slid gently back in enclosure I could feel bump bump bump over my fingers... I've got my fingers crossed 
What a load of rubbish


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 20, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> that's a bit odd I would of just fed her 1 small rat a week till she was refusing a feed (for a breeder female) a fuzzy rat at her age is nothing. how big is she? those pellets look huge compared to her....


she is 490g... Not that big but I've herd of ants breeding way smaller?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 20, 2013)

She is plenty big enough at that size.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 20, 2013)

Vixen said:


> She is plenty big enough at that size.


Thanks Vix... Time will tell8)


----------



## No-two (Sep 20, 2013)

She's big enouh, I have several females that will feed while gravid, if they're going to eat the meal size doesn't matter and you're better off feeding her a normal sized meal if she isn't.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 23, 2013)

bit late this season, pre-lay shouldnt be far away.


----------



## 5potted (Sep 23, 2013)

9 healthy eggs and 1 slug from this spotted yesterday. Have the slug seperate in the incubator just in case.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 23, 2013)

wow that is amazing shes beautiful trublue

- - - Updated - - -

nice im still waiting on my spotted she looks like shes gona pop any minute but she still hasnt had pre lay yet though


----------



## 5potted (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got another spotted who just had her prelay, she's a striped spotted with the browner look so will be interesting to see what she throws


----------



## Jimie (Sep 23, 2013)

she decided to come out of her lay tub [7lt sitema tub]thats it on the side of the pic

- - - Updated - - -

i've got a tri colour spotted but not realy sure if shes gravid i put the male in with her more than the female in the pics i just posted but shes not lookin that big

- - - Updated - - -

this is the tri colour not realy a good pic of her but best i could do she just wants to b left alone
the light female weighs 1300 grams and the tri colour weighs 1200 grams they both weighed 650 - 700 grams before i bred them in may - june


----------



## 5potted (Sep 23, 2013)

Are you sure those weights are right? Are they both eating? My boy spotted is 1.3m and overweight at at 700g. My females are both 500g and their weight didn't change through breeding except 100g less after laying.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 23, 2013)

i am wrong i forgot to subtract the weight of the tub on the scales lol
the tri colour is eating but the light female isn't
the weights of both females are 700grms at the moment


----------



## blade1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Slateman how many eggs

- - - Updated - - -

Slateman how many eggs from your albino did you get ?


----------



## Bryce (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is my BHP female, slowly turning calico!
(Terrible iphone pic)


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 25, 2013)

hoppy said:


> I had one girl stimi out for a check other day and as she slid gently back in enclosure I could feel bump bump bump over my fingers... I've got my fingers crossed
> What a load of rubbish



Excuse me? Why is what MidsReps said a load of rubbish?


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 25, 2013)

Someone has exploded over night


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 25, 2013)

Is she gravid ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 26, 2013)

gotta love it.


----------



## No-two (Sep 26, 2013)

Fantastic TrueBlue how old and big is that girl? Bred to an albino male?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah bred to an albino male, shes not the only one in the family way as well .
So much for them having a weak gene and cant be bred together, thats just a lot of hog wash. lol.

Forgot to add, they are also protected by a number of different security measures, a couple of which are very detrimental to an intruders health.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 27, 2013)

Ovulated the other day but he's making sure lol





- - - Updated - - -

Ummmmm


----------



## congo_python (Sep 29, 2013)

Midsreps .....told you to be patient lol. Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 29, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Midsreps .....told you to be patient lol. Good luck with the eggs.


Thanks for all ya help mate .... Fingers crossed


----------



## champagne (Sep 29, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> yeah bred to an albino male, shes not the only one in the family way as well .
> So much for them having a weak gene and cant be bred together, thats just a lot of hog wash. lol.


there are few things in this world better then seeing an albino olive ovulating, laying eggs and then seeing those little white heads popping out of the eggs....
what pairing did they come from het/het, albino/ het or albino/albino? a couple of people have bred albino to albino now, I still cant seem to crack it but most strong breeders seem to come from an albino/het or het/het, albinos from albino/albino pairings don't seem to be the best breeding stock


----------



## gozz (Sep 29, 2013)

Bts who's the other couple of people who have bred albino to albino ?


----------



## reptiles1 (Sep 29, 2013)

View attachment 297777
bout 20 days to go


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 30, 2013)

btsmorhps,-
They are albino x albino, and their parents are from albino x albino which I also bred. So sorry mate your wrong once again. Albino x albino produce animals with as much vigour as any other pairing, well thats what ive found anyway.
I have another gravid albino female and a gravid het all knocked up by the same albino male which came from an albino x albino pairing I bred a few years back.
There are a couple of things I do that make olives breed very readily.


----------



## Norm (Sep 30, 2013)

I take it your not telling anyone what they are?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 30, 2013)

btsmorphs,-
Here are a couple of pics of these animals parents if you dought what I am saying. They have been posted here before a few years back so not from this season in case you may think that.


Norm,-
We all have to keep a few things to ourselves in this life do we not.


----------



## champagne (Sep 30, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> btsmorhps,-
> They are albino x albino, and their parents are from albino x albino which I also bred. So sorry mate your wrong once again. Albino x albino produce animals with as much vigour as any other pairing, well thats what ive found anyway.
> I have another gravid albino female and a gravid het all knocked up by the same albino male which came from an albino x albino pairing I bred a few years back.
> There are a couple of things I do that make olives breed very readily.



rob you get very defensive when asked a simple question.... I was simply asking if you're albinos came from a het pairing or an albino pairing, as everyone I've spoken to including Gavin and I my experience the hatchlings from albino x albino pairings don't seem to be good breeders. 

How can I be wrong when I was asking a question and only stating what I have found in my own personal experience with the ones I'm working with?


----------



## Norm (Sep 30, 2013)

Norm,-
We all have to keep a few things to ourselves in this life do we not.[/QUOTE]

Yes we do, don't blame you one bit! Not a huge fan of olives but the albinos are stunning!


----------



## evolve (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice looking albino's TB. Do they get sunburnt if they're outside to long?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 30, 2013)

lol evolve, Dunno mate, next time your over we shall take a couple out for a sunbath and see.
Awesome time we had the other day, will have to make it a regular thing.

btsmorphs,-
No you also said that albino x albino are not good breeders, and I find this is to be a load of rubbish, ive proven this more than once with different animals.
Ive never had any trouble with albino x albino olives in any way, shape or form. All have been as vigorous feeding, breeding and everything else you could think of. I find them to be no different to any other olive wether its a het, albino from a het or a normal. 
Maybe you are doing something wrong?.


----------



## champagne (Sep 30, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> lol evolve, Dunno mate, next time your over we shall take a couple out for a sunbath and see.
> Awesome time we had the other day, will have to make it a regular thing.
> 
> btsmorphs,-
> ...



I am far from the first person to have the opinion from working with them that albino to albino hatchlings are less vigorous, even one breeder is selling albinos from albino to albino pairings for less this season for people who just want a ''pet/display animal'' but I am glad you are have better success then the rest of us


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 30, 2013)

Seems real strange to me.
Every hatchling ive bred has been no different to any other olive ive bred. All young have been large robust animals that feed just like any other olive. 
Once mature the males have been as randy as any other olive ive kept?.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 30, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> Seems real strange to me.
> Every hatchling ive bred has been no different to any other olive ive bred. All young have been large robust animals that feed just like any other olive.
> Once mature the males have been as randy as any other olive ive kept?.



You must have a good line of olives and know what you are doing mate, good on you for proving its not the animals its the technique.

I have heard the same as others in regards to albino olives breeding vigor, also people still have trouble with normals.

Are the albinos becoming whiter and whiter each generation?


Rick


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 1, 2013)

Rogue5861,-
Albino olives hatch a cinnamon sort of colour, then turn yellow after a shed or two. At around 2-4 years they turn white as a rule.
There are alot of albino olives that are same blood line as mine out there so it puzzles me to say the least.
I must admit though I keep and breed all my animals a bit different to most people, especially olives. Maybe this has something to do with it. Who knows?.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 1, 2013)

this is my spotted girl looking realy big hopfully not much longer


----------



## phatty (Oct 1, 2013)

Give them a nest box but they do what they want 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jimie (Oct 1, 2013)

yep they realy do, do what they want


----------



## paultheo (Oct 2, 2013)

i just checked my albino and found 18 eggs, woo hoo.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 2, 2013)

Wenlock river cape York girl gave me 11 Fertile eggs 0 Slugs weighing them together 515g 





- - - Updated - - -

this girl starting flipping this morning she's got 2 weeks to go.


----------



## reptiles1 (Oct 3, 2013)

just got my first clutch for the year 9keelbacks


----------



## slide (Oct 4, 2013)

Baby bumps. 
About 2 weeks to go

Aaron


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 4, 2013)

reptiles1 said:


> just got my first clutch for the year 9keelbacks



Are they captive bred parents or wild caught?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

can everyone with egg photos of this season please put them in the eggs and hatchlings 2013-2014 thread please  pic's of incubation and please comment on preferred incubation methods etc. Thank you


----------



## CamdeJong (Oct 23, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> can everyone with egg photos of this season please put them in the eggs and hatchlings 2013-2014 thread please  pic's of incubation and please comment on preferred incubation methods etc. Thank you



Can you please put a link in? I can't find it. Well, not in under thirty seconds, and that's about all the botheredness I've got =)


----------



## slide (Oct 23, 2013)

This was a few days ago taken around day 32. Some may have seen these already in my thread "guess how many eggs are in this bhp"













She went 35 days so was pretty plump before popping out her eggs. 

Aaron


----------



## Norm (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow! She`s huge! A before and after shot would be interesting.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/eggs-hatchlings-2013-2014-a-208566/


----------



## Jimie (Oct 24, 2013)

both my macs prelayed on the 20th 
the tri color wouldn't go near the nest box before prelay now wont leave it 
she doesn't look as big as the light female but still quite big when unraveled just didn't want to upset her 
so left her alone.


----------



## slide (Oct 25, 2013)

Norm said:


> Wow! She`s huge! A before and after shot would be interesting.



Will see what I can do when I get time to take happy snaps


----------

